# Samsung Series 7 Tablet vs. ASUS Eee Slate ep121



## Lexion (Dec 6, 2011)

So I was in the market today and hell bent on getting the ASUS tablet that runs on windows 7. I travle a lot and hate caring around my heavy 7 pound computer with all of its cords. I wanted something more simple so I decided to buy a tablet. Then I ran into the Samsung tablet which i herd had more to offer than the ASUS but I was not to sure. The specs looked the same except the samsung had tons more memory and better battery life but that was the only thing I could find.

Which one would you think would be a better purchase between the two ; ASUS Eee Slate ep121 or Samsung Series 7 Slate?


----------



## singledave (Dec 19, 2011)

I was looking at the same combo. I liked the lighter weight of the Samsung but the Asus may have a better reputation. I dont see a keyboard included with the Samsung either. I cant wait till I can stop lugging a 6 pound computer on trips.
I want fast graphics for movie replay from my DSLR and a 3.0 USB would be nicer. Im in no rush though so these things may come to fruition in the next 6 months.


----------



## Lexion (Dec 6, 2011)

I have noticed something else . When looking at both of the machines I noticed that they said the S7S was a faster more updated tablet but the specs of the non responsive screen along with all the problems of the screen it seems at the the ASUS would be a better choice due to its brighter screen and fast loading . I would assume that the ASUS goes fairly fast and that the speed coming from the S7S would be faster for people who wanted to play any kind of interactive online gaming ?


----------



## MortenK80 (Feb 2, 2012)

Like you I'm in the market for one of these machines. All the reviews I've seen says S7S has markedly better performance due to a newer processor. This gives a more snappy experience and better battery life. 

The screen is one inch smaller than the EP121, but that also means it's lighter. If you care for thickness, the S7S is MUCH thinner than the EP121 and generally (according to the reviews) is a bit easier to handle. 

Supposedly, the wacom pen of the S7S has also been improved over the EP121.

I'm going for the S7S definitely, as it seems to be slightly better in almost all areas. Just as soon as I find the cash 

There's a good, thorough review of both the S7S and EP121 on YouTube done by the same guy. They are both in multiple parts, so to see the other parts you have to click through to Youtube. 

S7S:
Samsung Series 7 Slate - Windows 7 Tablet PC Australian Review - Part 1 Overview - YouTube

EP121: 
ASUS EP121 Eee Slate Windows 7 Tablet PC - Part One - iPad Comparisons - YouTube


----------

